# What do I need for Dressage/schooling, jumping shows



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I always bring:
-my grooming bucket with showsheen and vaseline (for shiny soft nose)
-rub rag
-dressage whip/jumping crop
-splint boots for jumping
-medical armband for jumping
-extra halter/leadrope
-bucket with your horses feed if he misses his normal feed time during show
-treats  haha
-your tack (saddles, bridles, different bits if you need them)
-saddle rack (helpful)


I will try and think of more stuff later. This is a lot of it. Hope this helps! ~E


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

are you talking about eventing, like Dressage, XC, Stadium?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Im not to sure about what kind of jumping probably just show jumping... And I think my trainer has just said we are doing schooling Dressage. Im so new to all the show stuff :/


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

ok, well atire wise 
Schoooling:

Tan or white breeches.
Tall bots(I recomend Feild boots, very veristile)
Black Belt
White Polo shirt
Real Show:

Coat(if you get a black one, you can use it for both disaplines!)
Show Shirt
Stock Tie(get a pre tied one with vlecro in the back! no tieing!)
Tan or white breeches.
Tall boots
Velvet Helmet
Tack 
Jumping:

Saddle
Bridle
White or dark color pad NO NEON!
Open fronts if you like
ankle boots if you like
also make sure your bit is aproved
Also any other tack your horse wears while jumping(ie breastplate, martingale)
Dressage:

Dressage saddle
Dressage snaffle bridle with aproved bit
white pad
no boots allowed
Ummmm show things!

DUCK TAPE! DONT LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT!
Trash bags
grooming kit
show sheen or vetrolin shine(I perfer the later)
Braiding kit + stool
Warm up suit to go over nice show clothes
Clean tack and saddle pads!
clean horse(bathed)
Things for travleing

At least polo wrap and bell boot in the trailer for protection
A fly mask is a nice thing so no debris flies into your horse's eyes!
Leather halter if you have it
lead rope
hay net
water bucket
back ups of everything
blanket for rub protection and to keep warm on chilly mornings!
My most important rule for showing is HAVE FUN!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

travlingypsy said:


> Im not to sure about what kind of jumping probably just show jumping... And I think my trainer has just said we are doing schooling Dressage. Im so new to all the show stuff :/


You can use the same tack and attire at both shows, if they're laid back enough.

For attire, I'd go with light tan or gray breeches, a white polo shirt or white long sleeve show shirt, and tall boots or paddocks and smooth leather half chaps. Black gloves are a nice touch, but not required. A velvet cover for your schooling helmet is a nice idea too, especially if your helmet is an "off" color or has a pattern on it. You shouldn't need a jacket for either show.

For tack, I'd ride in a nice dark brown AP saddle and matching bridle. You'll want a fleece shaped pad for the jumping classes and a square white quilted pad for the Dressage tests. 

No leg wear for either show. If you school properly at home for both, she won't need boots for protection or support in jumping. None really provide much support anyway, even the "support" or "sport" boots, lol.

When you go to the shows, remember your above tack and clothing (wear something over your breeches and shirt to keep them clean), grooming box, bucket for water, treats, hay, spare halter & lead, spare bridle, spare girth and stirrup leathers, spare shirt, baby wipes (good for last minute horse, tack, and rider cleaning), bottled water for you, and some ibuprophen or tylenol (you never know, lol). Don't forget to pack a lunch and some handy snacks for yourself as well. You'll need your horse's registration papers, coggins or other required health papers, show entry papers and/or fees, and membership cards or papers (if needed). 

To prepare your mare for the shows, take her on lots of trail rides. Work her up and down hills and over varying terrain at the walk and trot. That will help build her stamina and strength. In the arena, work on trot poles and jumping gymnastics to increase her coordination and strength. If you get her really fit, she will be able to handle just about anything :wink:.

With her age, I would consider putting her on a probiotic and a joint supplement for preventative reasons. A good combo supplement is Missing Link + (plus). It has both probiotics and joint ingredients. That should help her stay strong and joints lubricated.

Good luck and have fun showing!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh, and you can use NAVY for your coat in both shows if you end up in rated/big/real shows. Navy coats are quite acceptable in Dressage, if they're "plain" or pinstripe and dark.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! That clears a lot up, now I can get shopping! 

-luv2ride, 
We do go on good trail rides with big hills and stuff, she also loves the galloping hill. What are jumping gymnastics? Just normal jumps and stuff? And when your talking about the probiotic's and the supplements do you think mellenium Vit. is a good enough supplement or should I get her on a joint supplement? 

OH! And what if my horse isnt reg.??? Ive aksed my trainer about that and she said it wont matter. 

Im so excited about showing


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

travlingypsy said:


> Thanks guys! That clears a lot up, now I can get shopping!
> 
> -luv2ride,
> We do go on good trail rides with big hills and stuff, she also loves the galloping hill. What are jumping gymnastics? Just normal jumps and stuff? And when your talking about the probiotic's and the supplements do you think mellenium Vit. is a good enough supplement or should I get her on a joint supplement?
> ...


Trotting and Walking up hills does a LOT more for building muscle and strength. They don't have to be big hills, even just a medium grade is enough. Make sure she's carrying herself properly, with her back rounded and her head slightly low.

Jumping gymnastics are lines of multiple fences. Like a trot/center pole to a cross rail, 1 stride to a vertical, bounce to a cross rail, 1 stride to another cross rail. They are relatively low jumps that come quick; you ride through in a half seat or two point. Talk to your trainer about incorporating them into your lessons.

Missing Link+ is a probiotic w/joint supplements. It's different than a vitamin supplement. You can mix the two together no problem.

Your horse doesn't need to be registered, you'd just need those papers to confirm her identity if she were! If you end up doing bigger/rated shows, you might need a horse registration/membership through the USEF. Don't worry about that until you think you might do those shows though.
http://www.usef.org/documents/membership/2009HorseApplication.pdf


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

ok, great thanks! Im going to have to look into the Missing link+...


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

yea, even at schooling shows you need Coggins. hmmmm reminds me, all of ours need theirs pulled!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

See my trainer never mentioned about the coggins test! Its like we keep telling her that we want to show and are doing lessons but she never fallows through, UNLESS its on her terms/time like this year she has a new competition horse, so we are more likely going to show. Hopefully! Cause last year she didnt pull through. 
I need to get a truck and trailer and show on my own or form my own show group but if I did that I wouldnt hear the end from my trainer it would be hell... Shed be really mad because she wouldnt be making money off of it. 
Im even keeping it hush about starting my own trail riding group!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like you need to find a new trainer... YOU are paying HER so she needs to do what YOU want on YOUR terms. I don't put up with PITA traineds that I am paying good money to... ;-)


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea, you need an up to date coggins test! I agree with the above poster! You might want to look into a new trainer


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> I don't put up with PITA traineds that I am paying good money to... ;-)


What do you mean PITA traineds? 

I really wish there was another trainer around here, that is good. But my trainer right now is the "best" in the area. 

Its like with this new 4-h group she doesnt mind doing it as long as she doesnt have to do most of the work, its like she doesnt mind training us as long as she gets paid and cops out in the end, you know. HMMM *sigh* I got a guys phone number to a boarding stable I'll have to call him and see if he has a trainer/coach out there. 

But I do agree with you guys! It would be nice to have a more involved coach...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

PITA = Pain In the A**. 

You might want to check with the Washington State H/J Association to see if they have a list of trainers in your part of the state. 
Home

Also check with the Washington HJ Foundation.
http://www.whjf.org/

And the Central Washington Dressage people.
Central Washington Dressage Society - Yakima Washington

And check the list of GMOs in Region 6 to see if there are any Dressage groups in your area. They might know of barns with Dressage and jumping trainers.
GMOs

When looking for a new trainer, ask for references and background, ask what level students they work with, what shows they go to, how their students do at the shows, if the trainer shows, etc. You can check the trainer's winnings yourself by emailing the USEF.org show people. They can look up results by name and state for Dressage and H/J shows.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I found one thats 3hrs away  but she seems like a good trainer better then where im at shes a bronze medalist, now thats something to brag about. 

The gas and lessons would kill me if I went weekly, I wonder how much it would cost going once/twice a month. Be worth a look... Or I could just win the lotto and not even care about money  

Thanks for all the links!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha, hope it all works out!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yah me too!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If your horse is unregistered and you start going to bigger shows and need a USEF passport of something you'll need a sworn affidavit that you own the horse and some other legal mumbo-jumbo. For schooling shows it doesn't matter.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

The only thing I have is a contract from buying my mare. Does that count?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

USEF horse membership will give you "documentation" that she's your horse. Don't worry about it until you decide you want to do the bigger rated shows as the horse membership does have a fee involved.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> The only thing I have is a contract from buying my mare. Does that count?


Don't worry about it until you need it, when the time comes USEF will tell you what you need.


----------

